# Servomotor als Frässpindel



## Tobbi18 (18 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neulich auf eine Idee gekommen. Ich suche für meine Eigenbau-Fräsmaschine noch eine Frässpindel. Drehzahlen bis ca. 6000 1/min.
Außerdem möchte ich gerne mit der Spindel gewindeschneiden.

Erst hatte ich nach einem "normalen" Motor mit Tacho geschaut, das Problem ist dabei aber wohl das genaue Abschalten beim Gewindeschneiden. 

Ist es sinnvoll einen Servomotor als Spindel zu "missbrauchen"?
Schadet es vielleicht dem Motor sogar, wenn er dauerhaft läuft. 

Hat jemand noch weitere Ideen? Wie wird es denn bei richtigen Fräsmaschinen gelöst?

Freue mich auf jede Antwort.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## lubof (18 Februar 2011)

Tobbi18 schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll einen Servomotor als Spindel zu "missbrauchen"?


 
ob sinnvoll oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt. funktionieren würde es sicherlich. wir haben bei uns im betrieb mal so etwas ähnliches gebaut mit einem servo von beckhoff der zum anfasen von werkstücken eingesetzt wird. funktioniert sehr gut und lässt sich einfach regeln. auch nicht mal so teuer wenn ich mich recht entsinne.



Tobbi18 schrieb:


> Schadet es vielleicht dem Motor sogar, wenn er dauerhaft läuft.


 
schaden tut ihm das auf keinen fall. manche servos laufen ja 24 stunden am tag und das die ganze woche. und die leben auch noch ;-)


----------



## Tobbi18 (24 Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.

Das die Servos vom Laufen nicht kaputt gehen, dachte ich mir aber im Normalfall sind sie ja für "kurze" Positonieraufgaben gedacht.

Kann sonst jemand noch was sagen wie eine richtige Frässpindel funktioniert?
Ist das ein FU mit Lageabfrage?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## lubof (24 Februar 2011)

Tobbi18 schrieb:


> aber im Normalfall sind sie ja für "kurze" Positonieraufgaben gedacht.


 
das kommt immer drauf an, was man machen will. du kannst einen servomotor ja auch geschwindigkeitsgeregelt anwenden. wie in deinem fall.



Tobbi18 schrieb:


> Kann sonst jemand noch was sagen wie eine richtige Frässpindel funktioniert?


 
normalerweise wird hier eben ein geschwindigkeits-, bzw auch ein momentgeregelter servo eingesetzt.



Tobbi18 schrieb:


> Ist das ein FU mit Lageabfrage?


 kommt auch auf den motor an. wenn der servo ein asynchronmotor ist ja. ansonsten entsprechend bei einem DC-Motor ein Drehzahlsteller...


----------



## Boxy (24 Februar 2011)

Tobbi18 schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll einen Servomotor als Spindel zu "missbrauchen"?
> Schadet es vielleicht dem Motor sogar, wenn er dauerhaft läuft.



Warum nicht? Ne Spindel ist ja im Prinzip auch nur ein Servomotor!
Habe wir z.B. bei Siemens Motoren (1FT6) schon öfters gemacht!


----------



## Proxy (25 Februar 2011)

Will ja nichts verraten aber Servos sind dafür gemacht das du sie Dauerhaft bestromst. Servos und Schrittmotoren sind die einzigen Motoren die ein Haltemoment besitzen ohne zu drehen. Ein Asynchronmotor braucht einen bewegung um ein moment zu erzeugen. Also wir verwenden Servos für genau solche aufgaben.


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2011)

elektrisch hat der servo da meiner meinung nach auch kein problem.

wenn dann mechanisch.
richtige frässpindeln sind da in punkto lagerung schon robuster gebaut.
also je nachdem mit welchen vorschüben du in welchem material rumeierst, kann ich mit vorstellen dass der servo die auftretenden axialkräfte nicht lange abkann...


----------

